# Funneling w/Cerclage



## truthbtold

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone has had any funneling with ther cerclage and how things went afterwords. I had an McDonald cerclage placed at 12 weeks and have been getting internal ultrasounds every two weeks since. Two week ago I was fine but today I have 3cm of cervix with funneling. The U/S tech wouldnt say much but I see my doctor tomorrow. I couldnt imagine my cervix dilated with these stiches in place the pain would probably be horrific.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun - funneling with a stitch is to be expected and completely 'normal' for us ladies with IC. The reason for stitching in the first place is because the cervix is liable to open around the 16-24wk mark. What the stitch does is to prevent it from opening any further, effectively keeping the cervix closed below the stitch, which is what counts.

I had funelling to the stitch from 25wks with the twins, and only had 2cms of cervix left, so yours is looking great. If your cervix had remained completely closed, then there would have been no need for a cerclage. I was funneled like this until I delivered at 38wks with 16Ibs of twin - the stitch did its job and prevented any further cervical opening.

Rarely some women dilate right through the stitch, but there would usually be accompanyng contractions and bleeding for this to happen. You have IC, preterm labour is a seperate thing and you would need to go into preterm labour to dilate right through the stitch. 

Sometimes the funneling you describe can close again overnight, especially if your cervix is dynamic and prone to changing day by day. Hard as it is sweet, try not to stress - this is to be expected with IC xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thank you so much for that. Did you have to go on bedrest.


----------



## lizziedripping

I put myself on bedrest hun - never officially told to. The consultant was not at all concerned by the funneling, and said that it proved I needed the stitch. She said I should rest purely because I was carrying twins and no other reason. I was so anxious about another preemie tho, that I hardly moved off the sofa for 7 months. You have the opportunity to rest hun, so i definitely would no matter what the hospital says xxx


----------



## Thumper23

Hi Ladies,

Im new to the forum and just wanting your thoughts. I am 26 weeks & 1 day pregnant with my first baby. At 20 weeks and 5 days I had a cervical stitch placed as I was funnelling and had about 1.9cm of closed cervix left. Since then everything has seemed fine. I'm on modified bed rest, so am allowed to cook for myself and do dishes, and shower etc but that's pretty much it, my doctor wants me moving around enough so I don't get blood clots but not to over do it. I have been in hospital twice since having the stitch due to having an irritable uterus and have been put on 10mg Nifedipine 4 times a day as well as progesterone pessaries twice a day. I also had steroids at 25weeks and 2 days. I had a scan on Tuesday and I am funnelled to the stitch with 1.8cm remaining on the other side still closed. I am just wondering what do you think are the chances of getting to full term? And if not full term id love to here success stories of preemies born around the same gestation as my little boy. Thanks! :)


----------

